# One stall barn?



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

What do you have for existing buildings? 

If you have to build from scratch and there's not a lot of time and/or money perhaps you could get a prefab run in shed? I think there's quite a few places that sell them on line (or maybe even locally).


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

She needs a min of 144 sq feet. Unless you lock her in, she'll probably foal outside so she can be on the look out for predators.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Saddlebag, would a 10X15 shelter work? I have time, but there isn't a shelter I could build onto. I was thinking of maybe getting one of those carport type things? I found one for $387 that is 10X15X8 but not sure if it would work because the sides weren't metal, they were fabric. I don't know if she would destroy it or not. I just want something she can go in to get out of the snow/rain/sun and I can bed down, possibly lock her in and get a foaling camera set up.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I was looking at run in sheds online. Cheapest I could find was over $1500. I will look next time I am in town. See how much they are locally.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

If possible, you might want to just board her at a farm nearby that is set up for a mare and a foal. Some farms will make an arrangement to have the mare there just long enough to foal out and have the foal gain strength after birth, and maybe give the weather a chance to break into April. This would also mean extra, horse-knowledgeable eyes on the ground as well in case of a problem. It's an extra cost, but it's worth it in terms of keeping a mare and delicate, newborn foal safe from bad weather if it tends to be nasty where you are during those months.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll look around and see if the boarding barns around me do foaling. i know of one, but no constant supervision.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

No. A regular horse needs a minimum of 12 x 12 to safely lie down to foal, and even that is really far too tight for her and a rapidly growing foal. I prefer 20x10 or 20 x 12. You really don't have any shelters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You can convert a wooden shed into a run-in type shelter so long as you put in kick boards and proper ventilation. Or you can look up free blue-prints online on how to make a simple shelter yourself.

I'm pretty handy and can build most anything, I even draw up my own blue-prints if I need them for reference. I can say that you'll be hard pressed to build a shelter big enough for a mare and foal for under $2,000.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Not that she could foal in.. :/


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

You're best bet is building from scratch or finding an older wooden shed on Craigslist. 

If you build one yourself remember to put the vertical studs no more than 18 inches apart, same for rafters. You can use plywood or 2x 4's for the outer sheathing. Metal roofing panels are fairly affordable and relatively easy to install. For a 12 x 20 three sided field shelter at 8 feet tall you'd need: 
30 vertical studs ( 8' 2x4 or 2x6)
6 -12 foot 2x4 or 2x6's 
12- 10 foot 2x4/ 2x6's
11 sheets of 4x8 plywood.
30- 12 foot 2x4 roof studs/ rafters.
10- 2x 12 metal roof panels
8 plywood panels for the roof decking.
I would also add 6x6 corner posts and bury those 3-4 feet into the ground to stabilize the shelter. So you need 12 foot long 6x6's.

In my area this would cost $ 800 -$1,000 in my area, but costs will vary for yours.

Keep in mind I haven't included hardware or anything you might need for snow loads.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you!!! That helps a lot!!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd find a barn to board her at for a little while. That's really going to be your cheapest option. Why spend a few thousand on a new shed/barn when you could spend less then half and just board her for a month, tops, depending on the weather.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

I forgot to add a few things to that list. You'd need another 6x6 (12 feet for a center post at the opening and two 10' 2x4's or 2x6's to connect the front of the run in and have a place to attach the roof beams.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I have known of people to use the metal carport type building. You can attach wood on the sides and one end, along with kick boards on the inside. However, the size you need will depend on the horse. I had a small horse that foal in a 10x12. As stated, most will foal in the open if given a choice. 
I have to agree that if the weather is expected to be bad, or you don't know how she will take to the foal, it may be best to board.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

You will still need a shelter!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The mare is a maiden as is the owner.

How old is she?

Boarding would really be in your best interest imo.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

the mare is 7 from what she says in her other posts. she is an arab TWH cross so she is a medium size horse. You can use a carport and build on the sides. there are sevral nice barns built this way.

You could build them like this
but just make one big stall. 

















Mulligans Run Farm Barn


Or if you can get alot of wood pallets you could do something like this. if you get one with fabric sides you can line it with pallets like this building to stop her from messing with it.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

That pallet barn in neat but I would make a point to put regular boards on the inside. Those gaps are just asking for injury, especially for a foal!

Don't use pine or anything, you want a hard wood. The outside of our barn in pine and the inside (horse accessible part) is all oak. It works well. I would suggest similar.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Those are some AWESOME ideas! I will try and get a barn set up but if I can't before January (due around February or March) I will set it up to get her boarded somewhere. She is 6.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

If it's a good barn it may well have a waiting list so keep that in mind.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Did you figure anything out for a barn yet?


----------

